# Füllstandmessung im Staubsilo



## Markus (8 April 2008)

also erstens mal habe ich gerade gemrt dass ich mir über die einteilung des forums gedanken machen muss, es gibt für dieses thema keinen sinnvollen bereich...


aber egal...

ich habe 20 silos, sie "silos" sind eigentlich säcke, also 5m hohe "bigbags". die säcke sind auch aus dem gewebematerial wie die bigbags.


diese silos werden von oben mit mahlgut (staub) gefüllt.
somit habe ich in den dingern immer während dem befüllen eine explosionsfähige atmosphäre.

bei einem betonsilo, bei dem im worst-case die bestscheiben fliegen, da kann man schonmal ein auge zudrücken, aber diese papiertüten sind meiner meinung nach richtige bomben...

aufgrund dessen und der häufigkeit der autmospähre ist der inninbereich des silos ganz klar zone 20.


mit was messe ich den füllstand?
in einer anderen anlage hat eine andere firma einfach oben und unten einen kapazitiven min/max sensor eingebaut.

ich dachte anfangs an einen einfachen sonar-bero, der füllstand muss nicht so genau sein und preislich kostet der sonar-bero nicht viel mehr als die beiden min/max sensoren...

aber eigentlich ist keine der beiden varianten innerhalb eines silos mit zone 20 zulässig.

der sonar-bero von siemens (PXS800 ATEX) ist für zone 22 zugelassen.

kann ich meinen sonar bero durch konstruktive masnahmen doch noch in die zone 20 bringen?

wenn ich nur den sensorkopf in das silo stecke, dann befinden sich die elektrischen anschlüsse ja ausserhalb. da wäre es kein problem mehr da hier von zone 22 ausgegangen wird. zusätzlich würde ich noch einen schutzkragen um den sensor montieren der verhindert das elektrische verbindugnen (M12-Stecker) ohne werkzeug gelöst werden können.

einzige gefahr geht jetzt noch von einer defekten mebrane bzw. einem defekten sensorgehäuse innerhaöb des silos aus. aber das kann meiner meinung nach ausgeschlossen werden da der staub nun quasi nicht im ansatz die meachanische gewalt aufbringen kann.


oder wäre es sinnvoll den sensorkopf während dem befüllen mit luft zu spülen, das hätte den vorteil das sich dort keine zündfähige atmospähre bilden kann und das er nicht verschmutzt.

problem wird dann aber die messung sein, ob der sonar-bero bei der luftverwirbelng noch sauber arbeitet?


was sagt ihr zu dem thema?
sind meine gedankengänge sinnvoll oder geistiger dünschiss?
wie würdet ihr es machen?
anderes messprinzip?
anderer sensor?

danke!


----------



## funkdoc (8 April 2008)

was ich jetzt nioch nicht ganz verstanden habe:

willst du den füllstand in den säcken messen?

wenn aber direkt das medium im silo gemessen wird, würde ich Schwingstab-sensoren verwenden die vion aussen ins silo eingeführt werden (hehe geil)

edit: ah habs gesehen....

wo kannst du dann an einem gewebesack einen sensor anbringen?

grüsse


----------



## Markus (8 April 2008)

ich brauch zumindest die informationen MIN und MAX

ich ging dann gedanklich in richtung SONAR-BERO (Analoge Füllstandsmessung von 60cm bis 600cm) weil der sonar bero nicht wirklich mehr kostet als zwei kapazitive sensoren.

--> quasi etwas mehr komfort zum selben preis.


das silo ist ein sack.

mit "einführen" wird es aufgrund der eigenschaft des sackes (nur loses gewebematerial) schwierig. die kapazitiven sensoren befinden sich an lanzen montiert komplett im silo - damit will ich sowieso nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## SPS_Fuzzy (8 April 2008)

Hi Markus,

da Du Bigbags hast, denke ich mal das Du eine Art Absackanlage hast bei der die Säcke wenn Sie voll sind verschlossen und gestauscht werden.
Kannst Du denn rein mechanisch anstelle des Füllstandes das Gewicht des Sackes messen und Dir dadurch den Füllstand berechnen?

MfG SPS_Fuzzy


----------



## Immergewinner (8 April 2008)

Also ich würde, wenn realisierbar, die Füllstände über das Gewicht messen.
Die Säcke sind ja bestimmt an den 4 Ecken aufgehangen (so kenn ich das) da könnte man ja eine Messdose anbringen, außerdem umgehst du damit das EX-Problem.
Ich habe in der Firma einen Katalog wo sowas drinnen sein könnte, da schau ich mal nach.

Gruss


----------



## Markus (8 April 2008)

ich habe doch geschrieben das ich keine bigbags habe.

es sind ortsfeste silos.
diese sehen nur aus wie große bigbags weil sie aus dem selben material sind. die sind 5m hoch.

wägezellen wären mir am liebsten, scheiden aber aus da mechanisch nicht relisierbar...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2008)

Hallo Markus

Ich weiss nicht, ob das bautechnisch möglich ist, aber hast Du daran gedacht, Deine Silos auf Wiegezellen zustellen, bzw. daran aufzuhängen?
Du brauchst dann nur Ex Wiegezellen, den Wiegecontroller kannst Du ausserhalb des Ex-Bereichs aufstellen.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe doch geschrieben das ich keine bigbags habe.
> 
> es sind ortsfeste silos.
> diese sehen nur aus wie große bigbags weil sie aus dem selben material sind. die sind 5m hoch.
> ...


 
Hallo Markus.

Leider hast Du schneller geantwortet, als ich schreiben kann.
Also nichts mit den Wiegezellen.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## funkdoc (8 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> die kapazitiven sensoren befinden sich an lanzen montiert komplett im silo


wie jetzt etwa von oben?
um welches medium handelt es sich bei dem staub?

nicht jedes material ist von der entzündung von feinstaub zur staubexplosion gefährdet.


----------



## repök (8 April 2008)

Also ich würde es über Gewicht probieren, gerade wenn nur MIN/MAX Auswertung verlangt wird ist viel machbar.  
Ansonsten habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit VEGA gemacht.


----------



## Hermann (8 April 2008)

hi, komme grad von der messe und hab da was gesehen was interessant sein könnte für dich:

ist zwar ein andere bereich, das waren lampen die in einem gehäuse drinsassen, dort konnte die ex atomspähare ungehindert eindringen.
das gehäuse musste nur so gebaut sein, das im explosionsfall keine funken
nach aussen kommen. 
wenn du jemand findest der die gehäuse so baut, und dafür ne zulassung hat wäre das doch ne möglichkeit,

alternativ ein füllstandssensor in ein gehäuse mit "durchgug" setzen weis ja nicht wieviel es staubt...


----------



## Vorfilter (8 April 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> hi, komme grad von der messe und hab da was gesehen was interessant sein könnte für dich:
> 
> ist zwar ein andere bereich, das waren lampen die in einem gehäuse drinsassen, dort konnte die ex atomspähare ungehindert eindringen.
> das gehäuse musste nur so gebaut sein, das im explosionsfall keine funken
> ...



Tschuldigung, aber

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Hermann (8 April 2008)

@ vorfilter wenn ich die anderen beiiträge durchlese sehe ich, das es von dir noch keinen lösungsansatz gab ,
lästern kann jeder


----------



## Vorfilter (8 April 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> @ vorfilter wenn ich die anderen beiiträge durchlese sehe ich, das es von dir noch keinen lösungsansatz gab ,
> lästern kann jeder



Du willst sozusagen behaupten das dein Vorschlag ein Lösungsansatz ist?


----------



## Hermann (8 April 2008)

ich würd sagen besser als nix, da man ja mit was von der stange hier wohl kein blumentopf gewinnen kann, 
aber weshalb diskutiere ich mit jemand der hier eh nix aufs brett bringt


----------



## Vorfilter (8 April 2008)

Es stimmt also was man über Westerwälder sagt!

zum Thema;

0800 3 48 37 87

Da sitzen Leute die sich mit sowas auskennen und kompetente Antworten geben können!


----------



## wm-webservice (8 April 2008)

*Ultraschall als Lösung*

Hallo Markus,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle auf Ultraschallmessung setzen, entweder kontinuierlich oder als Grenzwertmelder.
Als Gerät käme zB. ein Gerät von Endress und Hauser in Frage.
Das Prosonic M FMU 42 hat ideale Eigenschaften, es misst Schüttgut bis zu einer Höhe von 5m und kann in Zone 20 :-D (Sensor) und 21 (Elektronik) eingesetzt werden. Wegen der Zonenfestlegung solltest Du in das Explosionsschutzdokument schauen.
Unter Umständen benötigst Du noch ein Speisegerät mit Eigensicherem Ausgang zB. RMA 422 von E+H.
Alles in allem keine wirklich billige Sache da sich die Hersteller Ex-Schutz immer ordentlich bezahlen lassen.

Ich hoffe Dir mit diesen Angaben geholfen zu haben,

MfG
Wolfgang


----------



## Markus (8 April 2008)

wm-webservice schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich würde an Deiner Stelle auf Ultraschallmessung setzen, entweder kontinuierlich oder als Grenzwertmelder.
> Als Gerät käme zB. ein Gerät von Endress und Hauser in Frage.
> ...


 
die fmu kenne ich, habe mit denen schon häufiger zu tun gehabt...
werde das mit meinem siemens bero vergessen, der kann definitv nur zone 22 und nicht mehr.

fmu gibt es als 1/2 und 1/3 der kopf ist also immer in 20 einsetzbar.
das gehäuse je nach ausführung 21 oder 22, wobei auserhalb des silos 22 wäre.

bei den siemens beros ist das nicht so, da hat auch der kopf nur zulasung bis 22, habe heute extra nochmal nachgefragt.


ich hatte die fmu bisher immer am profibus-pa, den kann ich auch eigensicher aufbauen, dann wäre das kein thema mehr.


übrigens:
die fmu (ich glauber der fmu44) gehen sogar bis 20m



@hermann
danke - nett gemeint, aber atex scheint nicht dein spezialgebiet zu sein... :-D
nicht falsch verstehen, aber das grenzt an gefährliches halbwissen!


----------



## Hermann (9 April 2008)

@ markus

http://www.schuch.de/pdf2006-7/ex/d3000.pdf

so eine gehäuse wie es diese leuchte hat, hatte ich gemeint, hab mich vllt bisschen falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## BUR (9 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe für Füllstandsmessungen schon mehrfach einen US-Geber von Pepperl & Fuchs eingesetzt und nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Dieser ist klein (M18x1) und einfach zu parametrieren. Allerdings weis ich nicht, wie dieser sich bei Staub verhält, und ob dieser überhaupt dafür geeignet ist, aber das kann man nachlesen.

Gruß
BUR


----------



## BUR (9 April 2008)

Nehme alles wieder zurück! Habe gerage nachgeschaut. Die US-Geber von Pepperl & Fuchs für 5000mm sind viel größer, haben nur einen Relaisausgang und nicht für den Ex-Bereich geeignet.
Also: kannste knicken!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BUR


----------



## Markus (9 April 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> ...dort konnte die ex atomspähare ungehindert eindringen.


 
da dringt überhauptnix ein - wozu auch?



> das gehäuse musste nur so gebaut sein, das im explosionsfall keine funken nach aussen kommen.


 
im "explosionsfall" gibt es keine funken, der funke war vorher da.
nur weil es so gebaut ist, ist es noch lange nicht zulässig das teil in einer zone einzusetzen, das muss bescheinigt werden.



> alternativ ein füllstandssensor in ein gehäuse mit "durchgug" setzen weis ja nicht wieviel es staubt...


 

sorry, aber schau dir das hier mal an bevor du dich weiterhin zum thema atex äuserst:

http://www.pwendt.de/PDFs/BGR-104.pdf






BUR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich habe für Füllstandsmessungen schon mehrfach einen US-Geber von Pepperl & Fuchs eingesetzt und nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Dieser ist klein (M18x1) und einfach zu parametrieren. Allerdings weis ich nicht, wie dieser sich bei Staub verhält, und ob dieser überhaupt dafür geeignet ist, aber das kann man nachlesen.
> 
> Gruß
> BUR


 
ja und jetzt? das bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter.
aber auch für dich gilt: http://www.pwendt.de/PDFs/BGR-104.pdf




ich will nicht wissen wie man einen füllstand mist und schon garnicht wieviele tausend hersteller sonar-beros bauen!

ich wollte ERFAHRUNGEN zur füllstandsmessung in staubigen silos und sensoren die für diese zonen zulässig sind.

ich war mir bei dem sensor von siemens nicht sicher ob ich durch irgendeinen trick den kopf in zone 20 bringen darf (wie bei eh), oder eben die zone um den kopf "entferne"

also bitte leute - da steht ganz klar "ATEX" und "ZONE-20", alles andere ist uninteressant!


----------



## Dumbledore (9 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> also bitte leute - da steht ganz klar "ATEX" und "ZONE-20", alles andere ist uninteressant!


 
hallo auch,

habe leider keine erfahrung mit atex, aber sonst sehr gute mit Vega/Vegason. Und die können laut ihrer Zulassungstabelle Zone 20 abdecken, siehe hier

Die Zulassung findest du hier. 

Seltsam nur daß der (laut Tabelle am besten geeignete) Typ Vegason 66 im deutschen Katalog gar nicht auftaucht, aber bei google durchaus zu finden ist ...

ich hoffe daß dies eher deiner Anfrage entspricht.

Hinweis aus der Praxis: daß Ultraschallsensoren prinzipiell eine Totzone haben (was beim Einbau vor allem in geschlossenen Behältern zu berücksichtigen ist) ist dir sicher bekannt.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Markus (9 April 2008)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Hinweis aus der Praxis: daß Ultraschallsensoren prinzipiell eine Totzone haben (was beim Einbau vor allem in geschlossenen Behältern zu berücksichtigen ist) ist dir sicher bekannt.
> 
> Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


 

jupp, totzone ist bekannt.
ob und wie gut es in dem staubigen silo funtioniert ist die nächste frage...

es muss wirklich nicht milimetergenau sein, alles was besser als MIN/MAX ist, ist schon ein fortschritt.

ich habe mit ultrschall (speziell mit den FMU) sehr gute erfahrungen bei flüssigtanks, aber mit feststoffsilos und dem saubigen zeug bin ich mir nicht sicher.

die sensorbauer sagen auch alle "kann und wird zu 80% gehen - muss es aber nicht"

die 100% lösung ist ein silopilot, aber für das geld bekomme ich 3 ultraschallsensoren, und das "seil" in dem sack gefällt mir nicht so recht.

dann wäre das zwischending mit microwellen, funktion ist warscheinlicher als ultraschall, aber auch nicht garantiert.


ich werde es mit einem fmu testen, dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## Dumbledore (9 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ob und wie gut es in dem staubigen silo funtioniert ist die nächste frage...


 
Wir hatten (im Bereich Papieraufbereitung) auch Probleme mit Staub und sind dabei von Siemens (Sonar-Bero) abgekommen und bei Vega gelandet.



Markus schrieb:


> dann wäre das zwischending mit microwellen, funktion ist warscheinlicher als ultraschall, aber auch nicht garantiert.


 
oder noch das Radarmeßverfahren, hier Vegapuls - unser Vertreter will uns das immmer verkaufen, aber da Vegason billiger ist haben wir es nicht eingesetzt. Ich weiß aber von Anlagen wo es in staubigen Bereichen sehr erfolgreich verwendet wurde.



Markus schrieb:


> ich werde es mit einem fmu testen, dann sehen wir weiter...


 
Das Ergebnis würde mich interessieren, da ich diesen Hersteller noch nicht aus praktischer Erfahrung kenne

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2008)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> oder noch das Radarmeßverfahren, hier Vegapuls - unser Vertreter will uns das immmer verkaufen, aber da Vegason billiger ist haben wir es nicht eingesetzt. Ich weiß aber von Anlagen wo es in staubigen Bereichen sehr erfolgreich verwendet wurde.



bei dem meßbereich bietet sich der VEGAPULS 67 an. bis 15m kann der, hat eine gekapselte antenne, also spülluftanschluß adé, einfach und robust (drei von denen haben bei uns in der anlage schon mal ne durchhängende kette in die fresse bekommen ... einfach weiter gemessen als wenn nichts wäre) und zone 20 kann er auch ... gute erfahrungen, guter preis (~1,7k€)


----------



## dani (12 April 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich persönlich bin ein großer Freund von Vega-Produkten.  Für unsere Pulversilos (Stahl mit Produkten wie Stärke, Kakao, SMP und MMP) die Vegapuls-Geräte im Einsatz. Nur bei Kakao hatten wir damit ein wenig Probleme, lag aber an Feuchtigkeit im Produkt. Es lagerte sich Pulver am Mersskopf an und backte dort fest.

Zulassungen sind hier http://www.vega.com/ch-de/zu_rad_ex.htm

Gruß Dani


----------



## AndreK (15 April 2008)

*Wie wäre es mit...*

seilgeführter Mikrowelle? Die hat die Nachteile von Ultraschall und Radar nicht... du hast ja geschrieben das die Silos ständig befüllt werden... da würde ich schon mal kein Ultraschall nehmen. 

Außerdem würde ich mir nicht so einen Kopf machen  Lass doch jemanden von Vega kommen..., wenns nicht klappt kannst du dich auf deren Vorschlag berufen und tauschen...

Zu mir kommt gleich jemand von Vega... der soll mir sagen wie man den Grenzstand in einem pneumatischen Sendegeäß für agressive Salze erfasst *ROFL*


----------



## JensCS (16 April 2008)

Schau dir mal die Levelflex Sonden von Endress+Hauser an.
Die Ultraschallsensoren haben oftmals Probleme mit großem Staubanteil in der Luft.
Wir setzen in Silos nur noch levelflex ein.


----------



## maxi (16 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> also erstens mal habe ich gerade gemrt dass ich mir über die einteilung des forums gedanken machen muss, es gibt für dieses thema keinen sinnvollen bereich...
> 
> 
> aber egal...
> ...


 
Hallo Markus,

weiss nicht ob es dir hilfreich ist.
Wir haben an solche Silos mechanisch überzte analoge siwarex Waagen angebracht.
So kommt man sehr gut an den Füllstand.
Hoffe der Ansatz ist dir hilfreich.

Grüsse dir,


----------

